# Can I legally say or do anything? (lease)



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

"Lessor understands and agrees that the horse may be used by Lessee, and ridden by Lessee’s employees, agents, *guests *and campers, in all center activities during the Term."

This line says it's ok for non-campers to come ride.The key word is GUESTS. Those non-campers, the friends of the staff, are guests.

Ultimately, it's your horse. If you don't like it, use the termination clause and send them home. Your lease agreement doesn't specify things like type of feed and amount. However, pulling your horses from your workplace because you think the quality of care is unsatisfactory probably will have an effect on your relationship there. Either arrange for better care or send them home.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

'Guests' at where I work have to sign in at the office. I'm not sure if the people who are friends of the staff are signing in as guests... I need to find that out. 

I'm about to message the woman over the horses this summer and talk to her. She's not happy with staff bringing friends out to ride either, but our director told her she had to take them out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Camps are notorious for running on a shoe string budget. If the guests provide additional income then perhaps the horses will be better fed. It appears their riding will be supervised.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Based on the lease, you agreed to let ANYONE ride at the Lessee's discretion. So that's not a good argument. If you feel they need more feed/hay, that's a different discussion. If they aren't willing to keep the horses in good condition, then I'd take them home.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

The 'guests' who the staffer brought out to ride did not pay to ride, they just signed a waiver and rode, so no additional income for the camp there...

I have messaged my friend who is over the horses this summer and let her know both mine and my friends issues we are having with what we've recently learned (another friend of mine who also works at the camp also leased two of her horses).

I let the girl over the horses know that I and my friend both feel the feed the horses are getting isn't satisfactory (horses dropping weight, etc...) and unless we get hay within the next week or two, we may both be taking our horses home... which would cripple our horse ministry... I don't want to do that, but if it comes to the well-being of my horses being 'threatened', then I will...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The problem with "guests" is that it's not defined in the lease as someone who pays to ride. They are just "guests", of the camp, the director, the employees, whatever. 

The feed and the 48 hour clause are where you have your legs to stand on.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you leave them there, I would also make darn sure I was named on their liability policy…..as they offer to do IF you ask. That should have already been done. I also keep my own policy on my horse that is free leased to a therapy facility, but that is a long term deal.

YOu have every right to terminate if they cannot adequately care for the horses.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Legally, I think you're out of luck ):

As was stated above, you agreed to let "Guests" (which could mean virtually anyone) ride the horses, and there was nothing specific about amount or type of feed. 

I'd terminate if I were you...


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

We're getting hay tomorrow, which is what we need, so I'm pleased about that. I'm going to hold off until the end of summer so long as the horses keep getting hay all summer and their weight stays good, and terminate the lease after summer camp, b/c I don't want to potentially 'cripple' the program by bringing mine and my cousins horses home...

I will be making notes on the lease and how I thought it meant and how the director thought it meant... We've apparently had a miscommunication, and next summer, if I lease again, I will be bringing the points up that I disliked and hopefully we can do a better lease.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

You can't see your horses ribs and you are worried about her being too skinny? It sounds like your horses horses needed to drop some weight actually. I prefer if I can see a couple ribs. 

Have to spoken with who ever is in charge of feeding about what they are getting fed and why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Britt said:


> We're getting hay tomorrow, which is what we need, so I'm pleased about that. I'm going to hold off until the end of summer so long as the horses keep getting hay all summer and their weight stays good, and terminate the lease after summer camp, b/c I don't want to potentially 'cripple' the program by bringing mine and my cousins horses home...
> 
> I will be making notes on the lease and how I thought it meant and how the director thought it meant... We've apparently had a miscommunication, and next summer, if I lease again, I will be bringing the points up that I disliked and hopefully we can do a better lease.


Sounds to me like you are putting the program ahead of your horses well being? Hmm. I hope that you can keep an eye on them all summer and they do not lose too much. Older horses can be tough to put it back on, and fall, going into winter is not usually the time you want to try and do that. Summer you should be at least maintaining a good weight to get them through the winter. JMHO.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, after thinknig it through and talking with a coworker, I decided to terminate the lease on my 20 y/o mare. I'll be bringing her home tomorrow, as I had to give a 48 hour notice. 

I spoke with my friend who is over the program and she's been worried about Gypsie b/c even though she's getting three times the feed the other horses are getting, she's still losing weight/condition. We've come to the conclusion that she's just not happy at Camp and is a bit depressed being away from home, so she's coming back home.


----------

